# sting rays stinger



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

in case some of you dont know what they look like once they have shed the stinger here is a pic of one i found yesterday whilst vacuuming the sand. the coin is a 50 pence piece as i live in the uk in case you where wondering !


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Thta stinger looks like it would do some damage







How often do they shed these?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Damn, that's definitely not something to get up close and personal with








Are the always green?

And what's up with your non-round coins? Are they made of Play-doh or something?


----------



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Damn, that's definitely not something to get up close and personal with
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmao...there is a couple of non round coins in the uk , the larger being the one in the picture and a smaller one a 20 pence piece ! 
and no definatly not something to get to close to , and they arnt always green they vary in colour from green , brown or plain white , this one had been in the water for a couple of days buried under the sand , up close you can see the barbs in the stinger , soaked it in boiling water for a while to rid the toxins out of it but still not keen on picking it up !!!
apperntly they can shed them every 3 months when the rays are small.


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

What are the chances of u actually getting stung during tank maintainance?


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Very cool. That definatly would not feel to great lodged up in your hand


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

How long does the poison stay active in the stinger? Is there actually poison in the stinger itself or does the ray have somekind of venom gland? The pic really shows how the stinger of ray looks, very nice


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2006)

Can we see a pic of the ray?









I am also curious about the questions jan asked :nod:


----------



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

of course you can see apic of the rays , the venom is on the stinger and will stay there for a little while , i boiled it in hot water to remove the venom. not sure if they have a venom gland though, thanks for the comments though guys.


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

damn i always thought stingrays were creepy looking creatures, definatly did not think there stinger was that long!


----------



## Christian_Polk (Oct 16, 2005)

What Size tank would you need to keep one of those for there entire life?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Yikes!









One of the guys at my work got stung by one of the sting rays one time when he didn't know what he was doing and was attempting to acclimatize one that had just arrived in the store... I didn't work there then. But he still has the mark on his arm.


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Cool Rays,I also have one of those stingers,keep em there cool


----------

